# 93 Maxma Transmission Problem?



## Ratt119 (Aug 17, 2004)

I have a 93 Maxima with a automatic transmission and a couple of days ago it started having what I believe to be a transmission problem.

It accelerates fine until it gets to around 30 mph. At that point the engine will rev but the car will not accelerate.

I have checked the transmission fliud level and it's normal.

Anyone have any idea of what might be wrong?

Thanks,

Ratt


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

sounds like the 2nd gear clutch band is shot... take it to a tranny shop for a diagnosis. good luck.


----------



## J_Dix23 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey Ratt... did you ever find out what was actually wrong with that maxima tranny? My car has the exact same problem right now.. goes about 30 then just revs but doesn't accelerate. If I keep it in 2nd per the shifter, then I can go like 40 tops.. but it's like it won't shift into 3rd. Please help. [email protected] Thanks alot


----------



## binford123 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Tranmission problems*

Try turning off the overdrive switch on the drive selector. There is a band for 2nd and 4th. Mine wore out and slipped. However I was able to get on 1st, let up on the gas and quickly switch out of 2nd to 3rd and I was good to go. to bad your not in my city I would love to fix that for you.


----------

